# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  woundering if my source is g2g?

## Tay-boe

first off can i put my gears label name on here to get info on them?

----------


## D7M

Nope. PM a willing staff member. 

No source discussion on the open board.

----------


## Tay-boe

ok thanks

----------

